# NZXT Apollo questions.



## MBGraphics

Ok guys, I know quite a few of you out there have it. and I need your opinions, suggestions and help answering a couple questions.

#1: About how loud is this case? is it very noticable?
#2: how is the cooling? If I get it, should I add another fan in the front?
#3: how hard would it be to install another fan in the front?
#4: does just the side-fan light up? thats the way NewEgg makes it sound, so just wanted to clarify that.
#5: is it difficult to build? any trouble spots?
#6: is there any "space" trouble (does it get to cramped inside)

I'm just trying to figure out if I should get this case, or the ThermalTake Armor (the one without the side fan)

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## ThatGuy16

MBGraphics said:


> #1: About how loud is this case? is it very noticable?


I don't think its loud at all


> #2: how is the cooling? If I get it, should I add another fan in the front?


The cooling seems pretty good to me, for a mid atx case. I would install the front fan.


> #3: how hard would it be to install another fan in the front?


You have to remove the hard drive bay, and both side panels, then you squeeze the plastic clamps to remove the entire front bezel. Its really not that hard.


> #4: does just the side-fan light up? thats the way NewEgg makes it sound, so just wanted to clarify that.



yes, just the side fan lights up. I would buy a new led fan for the rear, and then place the solid black fan that was the exhaust and put it up front as an intake fan.


> #5: is it difficult to build? any trouble spots?


i had no issues installing parts in this case, the screwless design is nice.


> #6: is there any "space" trouble (does it get to cramped inside)


It depends what your going to be running. I wouldn't get it for a video card such as the 3870X2 or 8800GTX, something of that size. i'm running two 3870's, and everything fits fine. But i do plan on upgrading to a full tower, because of my needs.

here is what the inside looks like in mine.










I'm thinking of getting the TT armor myself, because i need more room in my case.


----------



## MBGraphics

how did I know you would be one of the first ones to get back to me on this

Thank you very much man 

I plan on getting a set-up exactly to almost just like your set-up actually. about how much does all that run for? about 1600?
what kind of case mods have you done? (if any) have you changed the fans? did you add the blue LED's surrounding the side panel? or does it come that way?


Like i said, im basically going for your exact set-up so im looking for a case that fits all that fairly comfortably, but somthing easy because this is my first build and the most ive done "build" wise with a computer is open it up to blow it out, and ive added more RAM to my computer and my dad's old computer. and Ive taken out a harddrive and a floppy drive from my aunts old computer from like 1993 or 95


----------



## ThatGuy16

Without my monitor, it cost me around $2,100 i think.

I have blue cold cathode lights inside, and the lcd you see in the drive bays, thats the NZXT sentry controller you can buy on newegg for $25.

As long as you don't get one of those long graphics cards like the 3870x2, you should be fine. It might even fit, im not sure 

here are some other pictures, when i had my old parts in it.
I modded those switches you see
http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s145/Coreyhm1/DSCF2134.jpg

http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s145/Coreyhm1/DSCF2252.jpg

http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s145/Coreyhm1/DSCF0082.jpg

btw, it looks more copper/orange in person. I don't know what color your looking at..


----------



## MBGraphics

OUCH!!! thats out of my budget then 

my budget is about 1500 tops but that would have to include the monitor too (which im getting the one you have because ive heard a LOT about it.)and i would like to get a new keyboard an mouse (logitech G15 and RAZR Death Adder)

maybe I should just get one 3870 for now, an upgrade to crossfire later, maybe i wont get the CPU fan either (or should i get that?) and maybe just 2GB of ram for now, upgrade to 4 later. but get the 64-bit vista home premium now.

I dont know anymore! There is just to much to chose from!!!


----------



## ThatGuy16

I would get 64bit vista, a good heatsink (if you wait, and the one you buy needs you to install a backplate, you'll find yourself having to remove the motherboard to install it).

I got only one 3870 becuase of my budget, then got another 3870 later on..


----------



## MBGraphics

I think i'll do the same thing, get the 2nd Diamond HD3870 later.

Which Zalman fan should I get?
Is the black one really "silent" or close to it? and is it good?


----------



## ThatGuy16

get the copper CNPS9700 like i have there  . The black one has a green led, but i dont think it cools as well as the copper one.

you are talking about the heatsink, right?


----------



## Kesava

how big is the difference between the zalman 9500 and 9700?


----------



## Vizy

Kuzba said:


> how big is the difference between the zalman 9500 and 9700?



i dont think not much, isnt it just look/ or color or form or somehting. wait no its size i think.


----------



## MBGraphics

Ok, here's what I have so far. But im also getting the LG 22 inch widescreen that you have, but from somewhere else for cheaper, ive seen it for 275.
https://secure.newegg.com/NewVersion/WishList/MySavedWishDetail.asp?ID=5959165

I have also considered this set-up as well. But will most likely go with the one above.
https://secure.newegg.com/NewVersion/WishList/MySavedWishDetail.asp?ID=10779767


----------



## ThatGuy16

That link doesn't work 

I got my monitor at Best Buy on sale for $275 i think, and $300 after taxes.



Kuzba said:


> how big is the difference between the zalman 9500 and 9700?





Vizy93 said:


> i dont think not much, isnt it just look/ or color or form or somehting. wait no its size i think.




i have owned both the 9500 and the 9700, the 9700 seems to do a better job...


----------



## Kesava

what about noise wise?

they both have silent mode right?


----------



## ThatGuy16

I use a fan controller, both are pretty loud on high. I run my 9700 on medium all the time, i can't hear it.


----------



## MosIncredible

ThatGuy16 said:


> I use a fan controller, both are pretty loud on high. I run my 9700 on medium all the time, i can't hear it.



I do the same. 2200rpm seems to be the area where I can't hear it over my other fans.


----------



## MBGraphics

Ok, i'll go with the Zalman 9700 then 

what about stuff like fan controllers/LCD screens for CPU temps an stuff?


----------



## Ramodkk

MBGraphics said:


> #1: About how loud is this case? is it very noticable?
> #2: how is the cooling? If I get it, should I add another fan in the front?
> #3: how hard would it be to install another fan in the front?
> #4: does just the side-fan light up? thats the way NewEgg makes it sound, so just wanted to clarify that.
> #5: is it difficult to build? any trouble spots?
> #6: is there any "space" trouble (does it get to cramped inside)



*1)* It is definately not loud. You can hear it but it's far from anoying
*2)* It comes with 2 x 120mm. If you want you could add another one in front (or technically everywhere with a mod! ) But airflow is really good with the 2 x 120mm
*3)* Ask ThatGuy16 
*4)* Yes, the back fan is regular black
*5)* Nope! no troubles man. Everything is tool-less (of course except mounting the mobo!) Only thing that I found kinda tricky was getting the optical drive in place but it was because I was being silly not reading manual.. 
*6)* Yeah it has a pretty big space inside. Haven't had any space problems

Here's two pics of the inside:











and then just in case you wanna see it in Paint:


----------



## MBGraphics

Thanks! 

The more info I can get on all this stuff the better, an the more pics i see, the more i begin to love this case 

BTW, Nice painting! haha, it really does look a lot like it (except that the side panel being on the wrong side. I wish that it WAS on the right side instead of the left, because where i will be puting it, the left side will be up against the side of my desk


----------



## ThatGuy16

I think the only cases with the window on the right are those expensive Lian Li cases


----------



## MBGraphics

of course...

I just cant wait! I know it will be a few months until I can save up the money for it, but its starting to drive me nuts! It's like random times during the day I start thinking about it..I feel like such a nerd

Were you able to run CoD4 smoothly on just one 3870?


----------



## ThatGuy16

Yeah, i could max COD4 with a single card. average 50-60fps


----------



## MBGraphics

Perfect!! 

Thats all I really want for it to be able to do, I wont get Crysis right away (that is if I even get it at all)

My computer right now runs at an average of 20, up to 35 on a good day. And if sombody throws a smoke grenade at me, im screwed, my fps goes down BELOW 10....


----------



## Ramodkk

MBGraphics said:


> of course...
> 
> I just cant wait! I know it will be a few months until I can save up the money for it, but its starting to drive me nuts! It's like random times during the day I start thinking about it..I feel like such a nerd
> 
> Were you able to run CoD4 smoothly on just one 3870?



Yep, same here maxed out on 1 x HD3870 

btw Corey, what are your FPS on COD4 now with the second 3870?


----------



## ThatGuy16

ramodkk said:


> Yep, same here maxed out on 1 x HD3870
> 
> btw Corey, what are your FPS on COD4 now with the second 3870?



online caps at 91fps, it never drops unless someone throws a smoke grenade. Then it might touch 80 . I still think its funny, LCD monitors can only display 60FPS 

Single player, its usually over 100+. I haven't run fraps much though..


----------



## Kornowski

Is CoD4 online capped at 91 FPS, because mine doesn't go any higher either...


----------



## Kill Bill

> #1: About how loud is this case? is it very noticable?


On mine preinstalled with the Nzxt colour blue fans: Yes. And the 2nd one isn't even working at the back



> #2: how is the cooling? If I get it, should I add another fan in the front?


Cooling with my case on games such as lost planet or HL2 Death match the cooling would go 60-80 celc



> #3: how hard would it be to install another fan in the front?


 No clue. or do you mean the rear?



> #4: does just the side-fan light up? thats the way NewEgg makes it sound, so just wanted to clarify that.


 On my black one you get blue



> #5: is it difficult to build? any trouble spots?


Mine was pre-built by Komplett so no idea



> #6: is there any "space" trouble (does it get to cramped inside)


When I opened it if you have it in tower mode (like any other person at the bottom of it theres a bit of space. Enough for me too plug in a Usb external fan and sit it at the bottom

I'm just trying to figure out if I should get this case, or the ThermalTake Armor (the one without the side fan)

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## ThatGuy16

Kornowski said:


> Is CoD4 online capped at 91 FPS, because mine doesn't go any higher either...



yeah, its capped. I think its to prevent lag or high ping


----------



## Ramodkk

Those are some sweet FPS, although yeah, you can't really notice any difference beyond ~60FPS, or is it less?


----------



## mep916

ramodkk said:


> although yeah, you can't really notice any difference beyond ~60FPS, or is it less?



The human eye can't see anything beyond 60 FPS or somethin blah blah blah.


----------



## MBGraphics

ThatGuy16 and kornowski- in your consol type in 
/cg_drawfps 1
to show your FPS in the top right corne 
but after that, go into consol again and type 
/com_maxfps 250 
and that should open up the cap to 250 max 


Thanks again to everybody and their help, it's greatly appriciated 
-Mike


----------

